# Yellow Dog Scheme



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Having read about Cato on another thread, I thought I would promote this. 

Think this is a real worthwhile scheme that is very simple and effective. 

The Yellow Dog Scheme 
http://www.yellowdoguk.co.uk/

For a variety of reasons a dog may need some space from other dogs and people. If you're on facebook you can sign up to their fb page, where you will get regular updates and stories from people who choose to use the scheme. Their stories are really heart warming.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tried to add to your rep Julie but it wouldn't let me! Argh!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think this is a fab scheme. Great post


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think it's a good idea but Bonnie and Dexter go and say hallo to every single dog they meet wherever they go. It would be a struggle in woods for example as sometimes they are out of sight from me (although they can always hear me) and I may not get them to heel in time if a dog with a yellow ribbon was approaching. I also wonder how easy it would be to keep an unneutered male away from a dog in season!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I think it's a good idea but Bonnie and Dexter go and say hallo to every single dog they meet wherever they go. It would be a struggle in woods for example as sometimes they are out of sight from me (although they can always hear me) and I may not get them to heel in time if a dog with a yellow ribbon was approaching. I also wonder how easy it would be to keep an unneutered male away from a dog in season!


But it would give you a sporting chance to keep your dogs away and the yellow is quite distinctive from far away. It's not full proof, but the owners on fb who are posting their stories say it makes a huge difference to their walks.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well that's good if its working already. I will have to start wearing my long distance glasses then! Maybe a large bright yellow hat for the owners too might help!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Now that would be funny Tess, the owner in large yellow hat too


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I posted this on my facebook before as think it is a great idea. Beau is very apprehensive about other dogs after being in pain from the meningitis (she was the last time too) so I have kept her on a lead and have tied a yellow ribbon to her flippy lead but people just say it's pretty and then I explain what is for so the more advertising of this scheme the better  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The yellow dog scheme is actively encouraged at my DTC and it is very good in situations where lots of dogs are in fairly close proximity - club night etc and all dogs are on lead as it is very easy to give those that are unhappy about being approached their space.

However I do think that the poster should have *Dangerous* as one of the reasons why a dog might have a yellow lead on...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Marzi said:


> The yellow dog scheme is actively encouraged at my DTC and it is very good in situations where lots of dogs are in fairly close proximity - club night etc and all dogs are on lead as it is very easy to give those that are unhappy about being approached their space.
> 
> However I do think that the poster should have *Dangerous* as one of the reasons why a dog might have a yellow lead on...


I did wonder whether Dangerous should be on there. But I guess if a dog already has a muzzle or is wearing something saying I Need Space, the assumption is it must be a dangerous dog. Listing the many different reasons why a dog needs space helps people to understand that not all dogs are dangerous but still need their own space.


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

This is a fantastic idea... I must tell my sister about this!


----------

